# Fleischwolf kaufen?



## Seneca (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich stehe vor der Anschaffung eines Fleischwolfes, um mir auch einmal Weissfisch- und Hechtfrikadellen machen zu können.

Es soll ein "klassischer" sein (mit Tischklemme und manueller Kurbel). 
Nun reichen die Angebote von 15-50 Euro für ein solches Gerät. Verstehe da nicht wirklich die Unterschiede....
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

- Wie groß sollte die Lochscheibe sein?
- Welche Größe sollte der Fleischwolf haben? (Wa bedueten die Größen 5, 7/8 und 10?)
- Aus welchem Material sollte der Fleischwolf sein?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja sogar eine direkte Produktempfehlung mit welchem ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt! ##Ich würde mich freuen!

Viele Grüße
Seneca


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Die Größe der Lochscheibe ist quasi gleichbedeutend mit der Größe des Wolfes  Bei den meisten Küchenmaschinen ist Gr 5 "Standard" - ich finde allerdings Gr 8 als "Ideal" für den Hausgebrauch. 
Als "gutes" Material reicht verzinnter Stahlguss. Alu, aus dem viele elektrische sind, ist nicht so mein Freund. Das Zeug ist halt recht reaktionsstark mit Säure und Salzen. Sobald man also was anderes als rohes Fleisch da durchfeuert, könnte es "metallisch" werden.
Empfehlen kann ich diesen hier:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00008WXSM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Die 4,5 mm Scheibe ist eine mittlere, ich habe noch eine 2 und 8 mm Variante, sowie eine "Füllscheibe" für div. Wurstdurchmesser. Für Fischfrikas emppfiehlt sich die 2 mm. Ist nicht so fein, wie "gemixt", aber fein genug, um vergessene Gräten nicht mehr zu spüren. 
Die 8er ist ideal für Burgerpatties - man hat noch richtig "Struktur" und keinen Matsch  Sonst geht alles andere durch die 4,5 mm Scheibe!


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Jagst du da auch Frolic etc zum mahlen durch? Stehe vor der selben Fragestellung wie Seneca


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Frolic kanste auch im Mixer/Küchenmaschine schreddern zu Pulver.

Bei Fleischwolf halt gucken, dass der Standardmaße hat bei Scheiben und Messern wg. später nachkaufen.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Wenn ihr da dann doch einmal etwas anderes als Fisch duchwolfen wlllt, rate ich euch dringend für jeden anderen Einsatz einen extra Satz zu kaufen. Also einen für Fisch, einen für Wurst und so weiter. Ich habd da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ein Satz für alles herhalten soll. 
Und wenn es denn doch ein E-Wolf sein soll, so raten ich DRINGENST von diversen Billigangeboten vom Discounter ab. Dann doch lieber 100 Euro mehr ausgeben und was solides haben.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jagst du da auch Frolic etc zum mahlen durch? Stehe vor der selben Fragestellung wie Seneca



Frolic zu Fischfrikadellen?|kopfkrat

:mGruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da dann doch einmal etwas anderes als Fisch duchwolfen wlllt, rate ich euch dringend für jeden anderen Einsatz einen extra Satz zu kaufen. Also einen für Fisch, einen für Wurst und so weiter. Ich habd da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ein Satz für alles herhalten soll.


Gute Argument..


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Hallo Leute 
Wir haben uns bei GGMgastro den FWH 12 gekauft mit je 2 Scheiben Ø 5 und 8 . Mutter schlachtet (Schwein / Schaf) und macht Wurst und ich mache Likör . Obst ( speziell die harten Quitten ) wird vor dem Pressen geschreddert und dann mit der Spindelpresse effektiv entsaftet . So hat jeder "seine" Messer .
Uwe#6


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jagst du da auch Frolic etc zum mahlen durch? Stehe vor der selben Fragestellung wie Seneca



Siehe Tom... Frolic kommt mir da nicht durch! 

Die Gr 8 gibts übrigens seit zig Jahren zum Nachkaufen..


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da dann doch einmal etwas anderes als Fisch duchwolfen wlllt, rate ich euch dringend für jeden anderen Einsatz einen extra Satz zu kaufen. Also einen für Fisch, einen für Wurst und so weiter. Ich habd da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ein Satz für alles herhalten soll.
> Und wenn es denn doch ein E-Wolf sein soll, so raten ich DRINGENST von diversen Billigangeboten vom Discounter ab. Dann doch lieber 100 Euro mehr ausgeben und was solides haben.



das sind doch edelstahlteile... was sollte da denn passieren?


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit ner Bratwurst ich bekomme mit so einem Wolf doch nur ne grobe hin oder wie ist das ?


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Scheibe mit kleineren Löchern und den Fettanteil erhöhen (austesten) damit es geschmeidiger durchdrückt #6


----------



## Seneca (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Größe der Lochscheibe ist quasi gleichbedeutend mit der Größe des Wolfes  Bei den meisten Küchenmaschinen ist Gr 5 "Standard" - ich finde allerdings Gr 8 als "Ideal" für den Hausgebrauch.
> Als "gutes" Material reicht verzinnter Stahlguss. Alu, aus dem viele elektrische sind, ist nicht so mein Freund. Das Zeug ist halt recht reaktionsstark mit Säure und Salzen. Sobald man also was anderes als rohes Fleisch da durchfeuert, könnte es "metallisch" werden.
> Empfehlen kann ich diesen hier:
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00008WXSM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Danke für den Tipp!
Der sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus. Edelstahlklingen und verzinktes Gusseisen.
Sind die Scheiben identisch groß je nach Gerätnummer? Also wenn ich ein 8er Gerät habe, passen auch 2mm Scheibe wenn das eine 8er ist? Verwirrung#c


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*



Franky schrieb:


> das sind doch edelstahlteile... was sollte da denn passieren?



Meine auch, aber die meisten Scheiben sind aus rostendem Stahl.. .
Bei mir kommen die einfach in die Spühlmaschine.
Petri


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fleischwolf kaufen?*

Grade bei den 4,5mm Scheiben passiert es ,daß Fisch schmiert und saftet.
Ich friere das in Streifen geschnittene Fischfleisch an, dann gehts problemlos.
Zwei Drittel Fisch, ein Drittel durchwachsener (kann auch fetter ) Speck (geht auch problemlos durch den Wolf) vermischt mit kleingehackten Kräutern und Gewürzen.Eier nach belieben. #6
Meine Nachbarschaft löchert mich schon ,wann ich wieder Frikadellen mache.


----------

